

Pixelmator 3.2 released with magical content-aware fill - abalone
http://www.pixelmator.com/tutorials/tools/repair-tool/

======
shurcooL
I bought it long ago and I'm very happy with it for my needs - a very
inexpensive simple Photoshop replacement. If it didn't exist, I would be in a
bad place.

I still wish they'd add one feature that I sometimes need and feel very
helpless without: [http://choorucode.com/2010/02/08/irfanview-replicate-crop-
on...](http://choorucode.com/2010/02/08/irfanview-replicate-crop-on-multiple-
images/)

Trying to draw a pixel-precise selection with mouse when you have an exact
number in mind (that would so easy to type) is extremely frustrating.

~~~
elzr
I'm also quite smitten with Pixelmator: it's full-featured, robust, cheap,
fast & native! For my purposes, I honestly prefer it to the much clunkier and
much more expensive Photoshop.

 __Have you tried using Pixelmator actions in Automator to replicate pixel-
precise cropping? __See[http://imgur.com/nDTcxvS](http://imgur.com/nDTcxvS) I
recently processed hundreds of screenshots this way and it worked well.

------
abalone
Only $30. Perpetual license. That's nice.

------
ricardobeat
Pixelmator is great but sometimes feels a bit off with the pro vs amateur
feature mix. This for example:
[http://www.pixelmator.com/tutorials/tools/move-
tool/](http://www.pixelmator.com/tutorials/tools/move-tool/)

------
kyriakos
They really need to make a Windows version. I will switch from Adobe Photoshop
in an instant.

------
bhouston
I thought this algo was patented by a university and licenses by Adobe.

